# Slaneesh Daemonettes on Harleys



## Harley Daemonette (Mar 8, 2009)

Have been working for a whiel on a collection of mounted daemnettes. I was drawn to these characters but thought the new versioins were a bit lame in posture and colour. Then had this vision of them mounted on Harley's. I have now completed modelling but am struggling to find a painted look. also my painting skills are not up to my conversion skills. I will get round to photographing them and will post them on here. Any suggestions re painting and colour schemes welcome. I am aiming for a bright but retro hippy demonic look if you can picture such a thing! Great to find this site! HD:scare:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Harley Daemonette said:


> Have been working for a whiel on a collection of mounted daemnettes. I was drawn to these characters but thought the new versioins were a bit lame in posture and colour. Then had this vision of them mounted on Harley's. I have now completed modelling but am struggling to find a painted look. also my painting skills are not up to my conversion skills. I will get round to photographing them and will post them on here. Any suggestions re painting and colour schemes welcome. I am aiming for a bright but retro hippy demonic look if you can picture such a thing! Great to find this site! HD:scare:


http://harley-davidson.oldcarandtruckpictures.com/1934HarleyDavidson-mar7a.jpg


That's a decent paint scheme.


----------

